# Lumbar Sympathetic



## kseeg23 (Aug 27, 2014)

So one of the Drs here did a lumbar sympathetic block, but injected steroid in addition to aj anesthetic. CPT's definition for code 64520 just states anesthetic but I'm just wondering if adding steroid changes anything. So would that be a different code or still the same? Any ideas?


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 29, 2014)

The only difference is there would be a HCPCS code for the steroid injected. The CPT procedure would only be reported once with 64520


----------

